# Free historical thriller plus $1.81 in change on Kindle



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

RED CHASER tosses you headfirst into the 1950s. You'll meet the kinkiest and most beautiful spy this side of the Iron Curtain. You'll meet Joe McCarthy. Best of all, you'll live the life of Jake McHenry as he romps through this 1950s history of spies, commies, babes and the Brooklyn Dodgers.

You can get it for free on either Kindle or Smashwords. Just email me at [email protected] and tell me which you prefer (Kindle or Smashwords) and say, "Yes, I'd like to read Red Chaser."

If you choose Kindle, I'll have Amazon.com email you a gift card* for Red Chaser. If you choose Smashwords, I'll email you the code for a free download (sorry, no change on this one).

* Red Chaser is a Kindle book. I'll have Amazon email you a gift certificate. The smallest gift certificate at Amazon is $5, so after you download Red Chaser for $3.19 (list price is $3.99), you'll have a buck and eighty-one cents in change. Spend it wisely!

Red Chaser is a fresh spin on the historical mystery novel. It's fun, it's 1950s noir, it's Brooklyn, it keeps you guessing and when you finish the last page you say, "Wow, that was fun."

Jon Spoelstra
[email protected]

P.S. There are 54 reviews of it on Amazon.com: 28 5-star ratings, 22 4-stars, three 3-stars, and alas, one 1-star. Here's a link to the reviews on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NXBUI4?tag=geezerlitcom-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B001NXBUI4&adid=0KE9EW6G9GMV5V4WEHF1&


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post!

Interesting promotion! We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Pretty cool promo! Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon, received the gc and have purchased Red Chaser.  I'll read it as soon as I can.

Betsy


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

I got my email and picked up my copy today and I'll hit it up next.

Thanks


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to reading this.... sounds like an excellent book!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't wait to read this book it sounds amazing!


----------



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

I want to see if I can nudge my novel, RED CHASER, into the viral world a bit.  To do that, I need, of course, more readers.  Like you.  So, I would like you to read my novel Red Chaser.  I’ll provide a free copy, plus a  bonus.  

RED CHASER is a noir thriller of the 1950s, the Cold War and the Brooklyn Dodgers.  (There are 34 reviews of it on Amazon.com: 18 5-star ratings, 15 4-stars, one 3-star).  I think you’ll have fun reading this.

If you want to read it for free (and you get a buck*), just email me at [email protected] and say, “Sure, I’d like to read Red Chaser.”  I'll have Amazon email you the gift card for Red Chaser. 

* Red Chaser is a Kindle book. I'll have Amazon email you a gift certificate. The smallest gift certificate at Amazon is $5, so after you download Red Chaser for $3.99, you'll have a buck and a penny in change. Spend it wisely!

Jon
[email protected]


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How long is the book?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon. . . .merged your threads. . . .one thread per book, please.  In the future we may delete new threads without warning.  Put a bookmark/favorite in your browser so you can find this one again.

Ann


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I emailed you yesterday letting you know I'd like to read this book but didn't receive the Amazon card yesterday or today.  Do I just need to wait longer, or do I need to send you another email?  Thanks so much!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome! Your book sounds awesome. Good luck with it!

Consider popping over to the thread called 'Tags, Tags, Tags' and start exchanging tags with your fellow authors. Tags are a way to get your books noticed by readers. The thread is located in the Writers Cafe.

~Donna~


----------



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

RED CHASER is a noir thriller of the 1950s, the Cold War and the Brooklyn Dodgers.  (There are 34 reviews of it on Amazon.com: 18 5-star ratings, 15 4-stars, one 3-star). 

If you want to read it for free (and you get a buck*), just email me at [email protected] and say, “Yeah, I’d like to read Red Chaser.”  I'll have Amazon email you the gift card for Red Chaser. 

* Red Chaser is a Kindle book. I'll have Amazon email you a gift certificate. The smallest gift certificate at Amazon is $5, so after you download Red Chaser for $3.99, you'll have a buck in change. Spend it wisely!

Jon Spoelstra
[email protected]


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

findjon said:


> RED CHASER is a noir thriller of the 1950s, the Cold War and the Brooklyn Dodgers. (There are 34 reviews of it on Amazon.com: 18 5-star ratings, 15 4-stars, one 3-star).
> 
> If you want to read it for free (and you get a buck*), just email me at [email protected] and say, "Yeah, I'd like to read Red Chaser." I'll have Amazon email you the gift card for Red Chaser.
> 
> ...


Jon,
I received my Amazon gift-card today and purchased your book.  It looks very good and you have very positive reviews for it.  I will begin reading it as soon as I finish "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest", so I expect to begin reading your book tonight or tomorrow. Thank you very much for your generous gift.


----------



## Heather J. (Jun 27, 2010)

I just sent you an email.  Wow what a great offer...and it is for a book that looks like it is in my genre of reading!!!  I have been trying out new authors this month and I have found some really great reads.  Good luck with your book!!  I will keep an eye out for you and review your book once I read it!  
Heather


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't take you up on that offer because of the extra dollar. (I don't accept money from authors in any form for professional reasons.)

However, I do accept "Review Copies". You can read my criteria at http://redadeptreviews.com/?page_id=52.


----------



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

There are 37 Reader Reviews on Amazon (20 5-star ratings, 16 4-star, one 3-star.)

To see all of them, use the following link:

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Chaser/dp/B001NXBUI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244050907&sr=8-1


----------



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

The deadline for this offer is Wednesday, July 7, 2010.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Just got the gift card this morning in my email and can't wait to dig into your book sounds great


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

That is quite a marketing campaign concept, I'm impressed!


----------



## Heather J. (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Jon,
Just purchased your book.  Thanks for the tips on how to use the card...I was stuck in a vicious circle until I read your email!!!  I skimmed a few pages after it downloaded...I can't wait to start it!  I will write a review when I am finished.  Good luck with your writing, I am excited by all the positive reviews you have received.

Heather


----------



## B-ham (Jul 1, 2010)

Received the gift card last night, downloaded the book, and thought I'd just read a chapter or two to get the feel of it.  If it was good, I wanted to save it for this weekend.  I stayed up far longer than I wanted--read half of it.  I will finish it before the weekend.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got my gift card tonight.  I downloaded the book and am off to read it.  Thanks Jon.


----------



## yeskihei (Jul 2, 2010)

got the gift card and downloaded it this morning.  will read it over July 4 weekend.  thanks.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the giftcard! I purchased and started it last night, I'm only 9% in but should have a lot of reading time over the weekend. 

Melissa


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

I've finished it and enjoyed the book. I liked the pace of the 2nd half of the book more than the first, the twists and turns kept the pages turning for me.

Thanks again for the book.


----------



## B-ham (Jul 1, 2010)

Jon, just finished Red Chaser.  I really enjoyed it.  In the afterword, you said there is going to be a sequel.  When will it be available?


----------



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

B-ham.  Glad you enjoyed RED CHASER.  I'm still working on the sequel--Jake ends up in LA during the Dodgers first year out there.  I should finish it in a few months.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## yeskihei (Jul 2, 2010)

Just finished Red Chaser.  Great read!  Thanks for the book.  Looking forward to your next.


----------



## hopetah (Jul 4, 2010)

I've sent an email last July 1, but haven't received the gift card yet  

Hope you get around to checking your inbox, would love to read your book!

-------------------------------------------

Update: I just got the gift card! Thanks! Already downloaded and will read as soon as I can


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

findjon said:


> The deadline for this offer is Wednesday, July 7, 2010.


Hi, I sent an email on July 3. Cant wait to try out the book. Sounds really great.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got mine.

Like I said in the e-mail, this is certainly one of the most interesting promotions I've ever seen, and I'm definitely looking forward to reading your book. 

Thanks, Jon!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Jon, I just got the gift card! I look forward to reading this book!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the gift card last week and downloaded the book.  I am about 30% of the way through it and am really enjoying it.  My available reading time has been reduced recently due to other obligations (local theater production of Camelot), but I am sneaking a few minutes here and there.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm currently reading Red Chaser, and it's excellent so far. The author has really transported me back into the era of 1951, or at least what I'd imagine it to be like since I wouldn't be born for another 28 years.  Everything from the writing to the dialogue to the atmosphere to the story really evokes that feeling of what America must've been like back then - or at least a pulpish noir version of America in literature and film.


----------



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

RED CHASER is a noir thriller of the 1950s, the Cold War and the Brooklyn Dodgers. If you enjoy James Ellroy or the Nate Heller books by Max Allan Collins, you'll love this romp into this 1950s history of spies, Commies, babes and the Brooklyn Dodgers. (There are 50 reviews of it on Amazon.com: 25 5-star ratings, 21 4-stars, three 3-stars, and alas, one 1-star). I think you'll have fun reading this.

If you want to read it for free (and you get a buck*), just email me at [email protected] and say, "Sure, I'd like to read Red Chaser and get a buck." I'll have Amazon email you the gift card for Red Chaser.

* Red Chaser is a Kindle book. I'll have Amazon.com email you a gift certificate. The smallest gift certificate at Amazon is $5, so after you download Red Chaser for $3.99, you'll have a buck and a penny in change. Spend it wisely!

Jon Spoelstra
[email protected]

P.S. Here's a link to the reviews on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NXBUI4?tag=geezerlitcom-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B001NXBUI4&adid=0KE9EW6G9GMV5V4WEHF1&


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, sounds like a good read. You've got mail!

=)


----------



## yeskihei (Jul 2, 2010)

I emailed my name in yesterday, got the gift card from Amazon.com this morning, and started to read tonight.  Terrific beginning!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon. . .great offer. . . . . .but I've merged your two threads again.  In the future, if you start a new thread for this title, it will be deleted.

Please refer to the welcome letter on the first page of this thread that Betsy posted.

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## yeskihei (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, this is a great offer, and I took advantage of it.  Fun read.


----------



## findjon (Mar 11, 2010)

For some reason unknown to me, Amazon has reduced the price of my noir thriller RED CHASER from $3.99 to $3.19. What this means is that you get bigger change if you take me up to read my book for free on a Kindle.

The smallest gift card on Amazon is $5. I'll email you that gift card and you use $3.19 of it for RED CHASER. The remaining $1.81 you can use toward any book you want.

Amazon lowered the price to $3.19, but I guess they could raise it back to $3.99 without telling me. So, if you want to take advantage of this, send me an email today at [email protected] and say, 'Yes, I'd like to read Red Chaser for free on a Kindle."

(The Smashwords offer stands as is: you get the code for a free copy of Red Chaser, but sorry no change.)


----------



## yeskihei (Jul 2, 2010)

After reading Red Chaser, I'd like to read the sequel.  When is it coming out?


----------



## firsthand (Sep 1, 2010)

findjon said:


> For some reason unknown to me, Amazon has reduced the price of my noir thriller RED CHASER from $3.99 to $3.19. What this means is that you get bigger change if you take me up to read my book for free on a Kindle.
> 
> The smallest gift card on Amazon is $5. I'll email you that gift card and you use $3.19 of it for RED CHASER. The remaining $1.81 you can use toward any book you want.
> 
> ...


Jon. Is this thread still valid? Can I select amazon gift card or smashwords code?


----------

